# Ok, starting to panic about new rat now...



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

My rat Toru is has been sneezing and has started acting a little lethargic now. He is eating plenty, drinking a lot, but I am still terrified. His cage mate Asher is still with him, but they hardly cuddle,  i think Asher know Toru isnt feeling well. I have literally only had these guys for a few days, both are from petsmart and have a 14 day guarantee thing. I DO NOT want to return Toru! Im so attached! Does anyone know if Petsmart will help/prescribe the necessary medications for him? The closest vet is an hour and 40 minutes away, but i cannot get there until Thursday at the earliest. Asher is constantly rushing around the cage, while Toru lays in corners/under the bed. He is much more active at night (normal for rats) and i dont think he has labored breathing. I have noticed a small amount of the red fluid from his nose. PLEASE HELP. im scared


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

How long have you had him for? If he's still new too the house they are still trying too get used too the new smells...I would also be making sure there is no candles burning,fragrances,smoking this includes second hand smoke i just found out or anything like that. They can't be around anything that is scented. I would also be making sure what kind of bedding you are using as for me I use fleece and when they start litter training they will be using yesterday's news because all of the bedding I have used just seems to make my younger one worse. If you see any red discharge coming out of his nose or eyes then it could be likely it's an URI and you will need to make a vet appointment ASAP,but of they are still new then you should give them at least two weeks too get used too the house smells ect,but if you see any red discharge it's best too find an exotic pet vet and get them antibiotics right away. Petco pets are always sick because of the way they get them. Most of the pets that they get them from are handled horribly when they ship them out. I didn't get my rats from pet stores mine were all rescues,but have been dealing with URIs for the past week or so.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

The other thing that can help until you can get him in is dark chocolate kisses the little ones it helps clear the airwaves,but it is NOT a medicane also running a hot shower and have them with you helps.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Am I reading correctly that the potentially sick rat is alert and active at night still? (And eating/drinking)? If yes, then you have time, can't hurt to get him to a vet for a check up though.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for responding, yes he actually has quite a healthy appetite, and drinks plenty (thank goodness). Since he is still under the petsmart warranty I called them today, told them of the situation, and they have scheduled me for a visit with their in-store vet tomorrow afternoon just to be safe. They have also offered to pay for all vet care (meds and such) that he needs until the end of his warranty. I am really hoping i am just over reacting, but i would MUCH rather catch a URI or myco early on, especially if someone is offering free care!


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for responding, yes he actually has quite a healthy appetite, and drinks plenty (thank goodness). Since he is still under the petsmart warranty I called them today, told them of the situation, and they have scheduled me for a visit with their in-store vet tomorrow afternoon just to be safe. They have also offered to pay for all vet care (meds and such) that he needs until the end of his warranty. I am really hoping i am just over reacting, but i would MUCH rather catch a URI or myco early on, especially if someone is offering free care! Also I am highly allergic to smoke and scented candles pretty much no chance my little fellas will ever come into contact with either of them! haha Also, this may sound like a strange question but does it matter how dark the chocolate is? I actually work in a chocolate store and have access of dark chocolate ranging from 50% cocoa (hershey kiss strength) to 80% (super dark/bitter).


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I usually just get the baking dark choclate chips Hershey's


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Took Toru to the vet yesterday, she said his lung sound clear and healthy, but to be safe gave me a prescription to clear help any possibility of a growing issue. We go back to the vet in a week to check his progress!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

and on your chocolate question, darker the better! rats can have major issues with dairy so the dark has less (as u already know lol) just thought id let u know for future knowledge  what a dangerous job!!! id eat all the chocolate before it sold hehe


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

All right, so Toru has been on the meds for about 4 days now, and I still cannot see improvement! His appetite is really good and he is still drinking lots. Im just worried about his lack of progress! I just want him to be comfortable and not have to sneeze!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine is on an almost 28 dose of medicane :/


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

I need to tell you something for future refrence lol. Dont depend on petsmart they arent reliable or always truthful. They cause alot of trouble sometimes. Good luck!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Therathugger is right you may have too find an exotic vet in your area....I wouldn't trust petsmart or Petco,with mine


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds good. Im making an appointment with the vet in my area asap. I just want this handled efficiently and safely.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Let us know how he is


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Well I just called the exotic vet office and the appointment will cost 40 without the med, which i can handle, but i think I might let him have just a few days more of the meds from petsmart. They prescribed him with SULFAMETHOXAZOLE/ TRIMETHOPRIM, which is approved by this site, so its not like they just gave him whatever so i would leave. Plus the vet that examined him personally owns several rats, and showed me pictures of them from here wallet haha. Obviously if he starts getting worse, we will make an appointment with the exotic vet asap, I just think ill wait a little long since this medication usually takes about 7 days to start being effective.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

As long as he continues to eat and drink then it should be okay my girl stopped drinking so we made an appointment for that day and they had to give her an IV too give her fluids it was not a pretty sight :/


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks! ill keep an eye on him! i have 2 water bottles in their cage so even if he is feeling too lazy to walk up the ramp he can reach water haha


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok. Now Asher is sneezing too. Time for me to suck up the 80 dollar vet fee and go to the exotic vet! they are worth it! my poor babies :'(


----------



## I<3Saphhira (Mar 25, 2012)

You cannot hold or pet a new rat till he has adjusted to his new habitat. It seems like your other rat adjusted rather quickly! Don't hold Toru till he seems better, If his nose has some red, thats normal for a rat when they have a cold. When you first get a rat they get colds while adjusting to their new habitat. Give him awhile and I recommend not going to the vet, My rat did the same thing yet they both cuddled. Yet they were females and I don't know your rats genders. I hope this helped! I hope he/she gets better


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

I think I may switch their bedding. Right now i am using care fresh ultra, but Im sensitive to dust and it makes me sneeze a bit, so that might be a contributing factor. I have loads of fleece i use to line my pet hedgehogs house so i might put a layer of that in, just to see if it makes a difference. The boys arent litter trained yet, but id rather wash bolts of fleece twice a week than have them sneezing and such!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Rachellynn said:


> I think I may switch their bedding. Right now i am using care fresh ultra, but Im sensitive to dust and it makes me sneeze a bit, so that might be a contributing factor. I have loads of fleece i use to line my pet hedgehogs house so i might put a layer of that in, just to see if it makes a difference. The boys arent litter trained yet, but id rather wash bolts of fleece twice a week than have them sneezing and such!


You can bet that if it's bothering you, it's bothering your ratties. You are also right that avoiding a buildup of urine and feces will help.

I wouldn't worry too much, just yet--just be sure that you give the full course of medicine, even if you see an improvement, because stopping too soon can leave medication-resistant bacteria in their systems, which will be harder and harder to eliminate. Good luck!


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Quick question, I had to buy a small (1 gallon), cool air humidifier for my room because of my allergy issues. Is this ok for my pets? it is NOT pointing towards them or anything but i just want to double check that this is gonna be ok for them. Obviously ill keep an eye on their bedding and change it more often to prevent any mold and such.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

A humidifier is fine and can help ease breathing issues. I have used a cool air in my critter room all winter.

I have to say I disagree with the advice about not holding your rat and not taking him to the vet. If a given medicaton isn't working and your rat is showing the same symptoms or even getting worse, it could be that they meds need to be changed to something else and the vet is the best one to make that call. 

Meantime, changing bedding is a very good idea to see if it helps with the sneezing. Another thought I had is if your rats are getting a lot of dairy for any reason, you can try cutting that out at least while they're on antibiotics, because a lot of dairy can lessen the effectiveness.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

well, the most dairy they get is through their little yogurt drops i occasionally give them, so i dont think i need to worry about too much dairy hopefully!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Well both of my boys are still sneezing, and Toru still has some red discharge from his nose, but definitely sneezing LESS since I got the humidifier. Im changing out their bedding today to fleece, I havent had time to go to the store to buy unscented detergent until today  the life of a college student ugh.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

You could try putting the carefresh in a litter box and they might choose to go in there (just because it's familiar) once you get the fleece in the cage.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Good idea! thanks!


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, the boys and i officially have a vet appointment tomorrow afternoon, I noticed a wet sound coming from Toru's nose, and it scared me badly . Although the noise stopped shortly after, i just want to get them checked out, and if they need meds, started asap! Oh and they both decided that the litter box makes a better bed than a toiler haha boys!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I had too take my female in because of sneezing turns out its just allergies but I would double check


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

His sneezes sound wet now, ive been crying because im so worried. im scared it myco, hearing him sneeze like that makes me so upset! If it was myco, can he live a normal life with the right medication? my heart is breaking listening to him like this


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Hang in there. I've had those wet sneezing fits in my mischief and I know how worried you must be, it sounds awful. 

All rats have myco, it's something they carry. It can flare up when they're ill, stressed, injured, recovering from surgery. He could also have a secondary infection that's not myco. Antibiotics can treat both, and you'll likely get some tomorrow from the vet. Some meds are good for myco, some are good for other types of infection, some are good for both - if you have questions about that, don't hesitate to ask your vet exactly what he's treating for. 

You should see an improvement in a few days - if you don't, the meds may need to be adjusted/changed. You may also want to ask your vet about other rats you have and whether you should be treating them, too. You'll want to dose them for enough time to clear up the infection, which will probably be longer than you see symptoms. Just because he stops sneezing doesn't mean the infection is completely gone, so keep up with any meds at least as long as the vet advises. 

You can always post with what meds you have, how much you're giving and for how long and will get some good advice - there are some real pros here like lil spaz who have been keeping rats for a long time and will help.

Hugs to you and your ratties!


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so much. My heart leaps into my chest every time i hear him have a wet sneeze or squeak. The only things that are really keeping me calm ares the facts that he is eating and drinking lots and is still very active and plays with his cage mate. plus the fact that whatever this thing is, i can afford the medication and I caught it in its early stages.


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

I started a new thread to try to get help discussing the dosage my vet gave me for doxy, but since people have been keeping tabs on this one ill explain! I took Toru and asher to the vet, and i got doxy for both (the vet wont perscibe baytril till they are older if it is needed) and im a little confused about the dose here. It says that each rat should get 0.10 ml of doxy twice a day. At least thats what the label says, unless im supposed to break that dose into two .05 doses per day?! SO CONFUSED. this is an oral medication, not the water bottle medication, so even the dosage link is confusing since it seems to be suggesting dosage instructions for that. Im just scared ill accidentally over dose my rats, they are so young! Toru weights 180 g and asher weight 140. small babies! PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Rachellynn (Mar 19, 2012)

for sure calling the vet in the AM to ask reason/conformation for dosage.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, they are little guys, and that sounds like a reasonable dosage to me. It would be .1 ml twice a day, for a total of .2 per day. I'm assuming you got a syringe to dose with? 

My understanding is that doxy is good for myco and not much else. (If I'm wrong, I hope someone will jump in and say so.) Baytril (enrofloxacin) can stunt growth in younger rats, and may be why your vet didn't prescribe it at this point. Your boys are little yet and may not need that heavy of medication. If they don't improve very much in a day or three, let the vet know.


----------

